# Speed King? What is it?



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 19, 2016)

A friend just picked this up today. I've never seen this very cool head badge before, anyone? I've seen a couple Speed King Roadmasters before but this frame seems to be a Huffman Streamline. Fenders, fork, and other things not OG to me. Any ideas???????


----------



## kstarkusa (Sep 19, 2016)

Wow your friend is lucky


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 19, 2016)

Let me know if he wants to sell it. 1937-1939 firestone streamliner,built by dayton huffman, frame,badge,crank& chainwheel are the only parts correct on the bike though. I'd part with some green for it.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 19, 2016)

Keith, yes I agree "1937-1939 firestone streamliner,built by dayton huffman, frame,badge,crank& chainwheel are the only parts correct on the bike though."


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

Here is a custom 37 Fleetwood  I did a while back. If you dont have all the correct parts it really doesnt matter. The frame design does all the talking. Have fun with it before you off it. Enjoy it a little! They are a solid built bike.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

neat!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

Cool


----------



## keith kodish (Sep 19, 2016)

Joe,really? Wald pressend steel neck,50's bolt through mesinger saddle,chrome wald fenders? I've never seen a dayton from the 30's with that chainguard,and that's a d.p harris/hawthorne for,and top fork nut,too.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

My phone screen is too small to see.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 19, 2016)

I remember now!! This is a Western Flyer badge!! I have seen it before on a 37 Fleetwood same badge and it had Western Flyer decals.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 20, 2016)

I disagree with a couple of things. I don't think badge is original--should have a Firestone badge. These were only made '37-8 and by Huffman who also made Daytons. Dayton was a brand not the manufacturer and these bikes (Fleetwoods-straight seat stays) were all branded as Firestones. Unless you have a bunch of original parts or a ton of money that one is probably best done as a custom. V/r Shawn


----------



## RJWess (Sep 20, 2016)

The fork is near impossible to find but they do make great custom bikes.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Sep 20, 2016)

Jos might be right about the WF. I found this old thread & adge from 37 Fleetwood.
http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/rare-western-flyer-speed-king-badge-for-huffman.45745/#post-261249


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 20, 2016)

I have been cursed with a photographic memory.


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 20, 2016)

Makes sense. There was a time when it was accepted that only Elgin-badged Murray bikes had the curved seat tube, then some surfaced with other badges.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 26, 2016)

Joe Buffardi said:


> I have been cursed with a photographic memory.



don't you mean pornographic?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 26, 2016)

Ha


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 26, 2016)

let me officially go on record as being non committal as to the badge. that badge is period correct for this bike, and Huffman made bikes for Western Auto, but no original Speed King badged Streamline bikes have ever surfaced, and the literature showing that Western Auto ever sold a Streamline is non existent at this point. someone prove me wrong!
short answer: is this bike real Speed King badged Streamline? who knows, maybe, maybe not.


----------

